# Restaurants in Alicante City



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Without knowing Alicante city very well I am finding it difficult to find out which restaurants are likely to be open on 25 December, as we are spending a few days there this navidad.

I know with this current covid situation it is difficult to predict who will be open, but I hope someone on this forum, who lives there, can recommend a few that are normally open.

We can then start ringing around to see what suits us and possibly make a reservation.

We are pretty sure that turkey and tinsel would be very rare, but a traditional Spanish meal of fish, seafood, or lamb would be ideal also.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

stevesainty said:


> Without knowing Alicante city very well I am finding it difficult to find out which restaurants are likely to be open on 25 December, as we are spending a few days there this navidad.
> 
> I know with this current covid situation it is difficult to predict who will be open, but I hope someone on this forum, who lives there, can recommend a few that are normally open.
> 
> ...


I could be wrong, but I don't think Christmas bookings in a Spanish restaurant would start until around Oct...


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes, I do realise that, but I need to know which ones are normally open so that I can check them out for suitability.

Do you know of some restaurants in Alicante that normally open?


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

You might want to try Liberty Kitchen. It is a very small venue, centrally located and they were open last Christmas. Even for a "normal meal" reservations are a must as there might only be 12 or so tables. They do put on a US-style Thanksgiving meal which is generally fully booked by February. They don't have a webpage as such but are on Facebook.

A word of warning, they are only open Monday-Friday and closed during the weekend.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Most spanish restaurants will be closed 25th
You best bet would be an expat place outside of the city


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

kaipa said:


> Most spanish restaurants will be closed 25th
> You best bet would be an expat place outside of the city


I would expect most Spanish restaurants will be closed on 24th, but some will almost certainly open on 25th. The trouble is I only knew the name of one restaurant in Alicante, before Phil Squires kindly told me of another.

What do you mean by an expat place outside of the city?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I find most expat-run pubs open on 25th for meals, but by reservation only and it gets booked up.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Joppa said:


> I find most expat-run pubs open on 25th for meals, but by reservation only and it gets booked up.


But do you know of any in Alicante?


----------



## Alinaga (Sep 11, 2017)

Look, we had a dinner on the 25th December 2019 in Alicante at the restaurant called Darsena. It is by the seaside. We could choose between 14.00 and 20.00 turns. It was a fixed menu, quite good, with both fish, seafood and meat dishes, wines and deserts included. 
https://www.directoalpaladar.com/re...e-darsena-un-clasico-en-el-puerto-de-alicante
But we have explored before other options, and one was rest. called Mary, we always enjoyed it but it was fully booked when we wanted to reserve it about the 19th of December, on our arrival from Norway. However, we have not been in Alicante all this time of lockdown, not sure if these restaurants are opened. They were very popular, so I hope so. 
Hope it would help.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you for all your replies.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

All out local places open on the 25th


----------

